# is it possible to buy african lake crabs?



## Manafel

I visited my lfs today and they had a large crab in with their cichlids, when I asked about it, they told me it was a crab from one of the African lakes. I would like to have one, but the only one they had was $45. I tried looking for an online source, but I cant find one. are they just hard to come by, and does anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## phil_n_fish

Did the crab look like this: 
armkes.com - fish pages - Potamonautes orbitospinus "Malawi Blue Crab"

its said to be rarely in the united states.

btw heres a link to a store you can find rare fish:
armkes.com - Armke's Rare Aquarium Fish - Specializing in the rare cichlids and catfishes of Africa


----------



## Manafel

Yeah that's what it looked like, and it was quite large also


----------



## phil_n_fish

That link will lead you to a dealer who sells it. I would recommend just asking your LFS if they can order one because they are expensive since they are rare in the united states.


----------



## Manafel

Would it just be cheaper for me to buy the one already at my lfs?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Manafel said:


> Would it just be cheaper for me to buy the one already at my lfs?


im guessing, considering your probably going to have to pay somewhere around 40 bucks extra for overnight shipping from an online store


----------



## Manafel

Well, I'm rethinking buying it, I did a little research and I don't have a secure top on my tank and I have read that keeping the crab and fish together ends in casualties


----------

